

GenShaders -- Part 1 - daeken
http://www.displayhack.org/2012/genshaders-part-1/

======
paulyplops
Reminds me fondly of Karl Sims 91 paper. It gives an impression of what should
be possible with relatively simple expressions:

<http://www.karlsims.com/papers/siggraph91.html>

~~~
daeken
Wow, that's really awesome; hadn't seen that before. While it's not nearly at
that level yet, I'd love to get to the point where I'm generating content as
nice as he managed to. Hopefully once I get the genetic algorithm attached
I'll start seeing some magic happen.

~~~
willvarfar
You may also like Lindenmayer Systems and Context-Free-Grammars
(<http://www.contextfreeart.org/> )

I always thought a proper CF renderer (or StructureSynth
<http://structuresynth.sourceforge.net/> (my own efforts:
[https://sites.google.com/site/williamedwardscoder/home/exten...](https://sites.google.com/site/williamedwardscoder/home/extendingeisenscript)
)) would make a great JS1K entry :)

~~~
daeken
Thanks a lot for these. I know of Context Free but had no idea about
StructureSynth. I sense a WebGL port in the very near future.

~~~
willvarfar
I see you too are interested in procedural content for games :)

<http://opencity.sourceforge.net/B/viewtopic.php?t=55> might be interesting,
especially the links

~~~
infinite8s
Also, see CityEngine:

<http://www.vision.ee.ethz.ch/~pmueller/research.html>

Generating whole cities procedurally using certain themes(for example, ancient
Pompei -
[http://www.vision.ee.ethz.ch/~pmueller/images/frontispiece_p...](http://www.vision.ee.ethz.ch/~pmueller/images/frontispiece_procedural_pompeii.jpg)):

------
andrewcooke
using hsv rather than rgb often works better for this kind of thing
(structures look "more coherent").

------
makira
"Error establishing a database connection"

Any mirror ?

~~~
daeken
Don't have a mirror handy, but here's the markdown for the post (minus some
edits I did on the site for clarity): <http://pastie.org/3584715>

